
Show HN: iOS App to get toilets within walking distance using OpenStreetMaps - FlyingSnake
https://github.com/samkhawse/OpenStreetAmenities
======
FlyingSnake
I like playing with OpenStreetMaps, but there aren’t many sample apps that use
it as a playground. This app is a fun exercise in creating an testable MVVM
app using Swift. I’d be happy to hear any feedback that you guys have.

------
gitgud
This is literally the same as an app from the Seinfeld reunion episode [1] on
Curb Your Enthusiasm 2012, except theirs was called: "iToilet".

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pci_7o6cCbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pci_7o6cCbM)

